# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Me ndihmoni ne zgjidhjen e nje misteri!

## xfiles

Mendova se paranormalja eshte pikerisht fusha se ciles i takon kjo ngjarje per te cilen do ju tregoj me poshte.

Kam nje te njohuren time, femer, e martuar me femije, e cila para disa vitesh shkonte shume neper magjistar, jo per te gjetur sherim por per te praktikuar magjine e zeze. 
Papritur kaloi ne nje gjendje çmendurie, pa kaluar ne detaje(te cilat nuk i di) kaloi ne fazen ku nuk fliste me asnje, heshtje e plote, sikur nuk njihte askend.

Pjesa me interesante vjen tani, meqe njerez qe çmenden e kalojne kriza ka plot dhe jo me doemos duhet t'i konsiderojme si fenomene te pashpjegueshme.
Pas kesaj gjendjeje heshtje kjo vajza nisi te fliste perseri, te gatuaj per femijet e vet, dhe e kaloi krizen. Problemi qendron se edhe pse ka memorie per te gjithe jeten e vet, pretendon se nuk eshte ajo qe eshte, flet se prinderit e saj te vertete jane nga nje vend i afrikes veriore dhe qe i jane vrare kur ajo ishte e vogel, nderkohe flet per hakmarrje (nuk e mbaj mend mire por me duket se dhe ate e kishin vrare), por nuk arrin te shpjegoje se si u gjend ne trupin qe ndodhet tani. 

Mos valle nje shpirt tjeter e ka zene tani trupin, rastesisht per shkak te ndonje fenomeni te pashpjegueshem? Apo jane thjesht memorie te nje jete te kaluar? Apo thjesht zgjimi i nje personaliteti te fjetur, pra dyfishim personaliteti?

Besoj se dopio personaliteti ne kete rast mund ta heq nga lista sepse kemi te bejme jo vetem me 2 personalitete te ndryshme por edhe me dy histori jete te ndryshme, ne kontinente te ndryshme.

Jam i pavendosur mes pushtimit(me ose pa dashje) te ndonje shpirti tjeter, ose memorie te nje jete te kaluar, por me kete te fundit nuk shoh se si ka mundesi qe çdo shenje e personalitetit origjinal eshte fshire totalisht.

Une dua shume qe ta ndihmoj por sinqerisht nuk e kam idene se si,
per me teper qe ajo ndodhet ne shqiperi dhe nuk kam mundesine te flas personalisht. Keshtu qe nderkohe do mjaftohem me ndonje kerkim mbi raste te ngjashme.


A keni dijeni per raste te ngjashme? Ndonje hipoteze, pse jo dhe ndonje menyre me te cilen mund te ktheje mbrapsht te afermin tim?

----------


## Darius

Ka shume mundesi qe mikja jote te mos kete asgje te klasifikuar si paranormale por mund te jete viktime e sindromes se personalitetit te dyfishte. Ndryshe (ne anglisht) quhet *multiple personality disorder*, ky ka qene termi fillestar ndersa sot perkufizohet si *dissociative identity disorder*. Kjo demonstrohet me mungesen e nje identiteti te qarte e te kuptueshem. Ne shumicen e rasteve kur shfaqet kjo sindrome, personi zhvillon dy ose me shume sisteme specifike personaliteti, tejet ndryshe nga njeri tjetri. Dhe te gjithe keto identitete jane te pranishme ne ndergjegjen e tij. Paranormalja i klasifikon si dy ose me shume personalitete brenda te njejten conscious awareness ku njera gjithmon dominon. Shkenca e shpjegon si devijim te procesit mendor nga gjendja aktuale dhe bashkangjitje ndaj nje realiteti te dhimbshem duke krijuar si rezultat personalitetin e dyfishte. Eshte i njohur fakti qe njerez te cilet kane vuajtur kete sindrome kane qene pre e dhunave te forta fizike, mendore, deshmitare ne skena te pergjakshme, te mbijetuar nga lufta, viktima perdhunimesh etj. Pra shpjegimi (le te jemi pro Occam's Razor per nje moment  :buzeqeshje:  ) eshte komplet shkencor. Nuk ka nevoje te jete shpirt i misheruar. Dhe ka plot raste kur personaliteti i dyfishte dominon pararendesin per shume kohe duke e shdnerruar personin ne nje tjeter komplet ndryshe. Terapia eshte e veshtire dhe jo gjithmone e suksesshme pasi ka rrezik qe personi qe vuan sindromen nese nuk gjen ndihmen e specialisteve, mund te perfundoje edhe me e shkaterruar menderisht se sa eshte. Ka lexuar per raste te tilla dhe kam pare dhe filmime. Shumica jane te perkoheshme dhe riparohen edhe vete. Kjo pasi truri yne ka nje mekanizem vetembrojtes i cili ka tendencen te bllokoje kujtimet jo pozitive apo traumatike. Eshte si nje lloj celesi qe hap dhe ndez driten. Me pak fjale xfiles per mendimin tim ske asgje paranormale ne kete mes. Te pakten nuk pashe asnje element.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Para ca kohësh kam parë një emision ku paraqitej një rast i ngjashëm. Gruaja në fjalë pretendonte se kishte jetuar më parë, madje e përshkruante shumë mirë kohën në të cilën kishte jetuar si edhe vendin. Kontaktoi me një terapist hipnose dhe nën hipnozë i përshkroi atij gjithë jetën e saj. Nuk e di por, nën këtë gjëndje transi, gruaja ishte në gjëndje të përshkruante çdo gjë me një precizion të paparë. Pastaj bashkë me një team ekspertësh donin të vërtetonin nqs çdo pohim i saj përkonte me realitetin. Kjo ishte nga Köln dhe ndjekja e gjurmëve të jetës së saj të parë, e çojnë ekipin bashkë me të në Francë. Çuditërisht ajo ishte në gjëndje të njihte shtëpinë ku kishte banuar, madje nga tregimet e saj u gjetën edhe elementë arkitektonikë të shtëpisë që përputheshin me tregimin e saj.

----------


## fattlumi

Fenomenet paranormale ndodhin vetem ne trurin e njeriut,kur ka shqetesime shpirterore ose disbalance shpirterore,ose edhe ndonjehere nga ndonje traume shpirterore,dhe si rrjedhoje eshte ne kerkim te vetvetes dhe personalitetit te tij,ne kete rast te saj.

Sherimi me i lehte konsiderohet se duhet gjetur arsyeja ose ngjarja ose shkaku qe e ka sjellur ne ate gjendje,gje e cila nuk eshte e lehte edhe nga psikologet,pasi veshtire tregohen ose rrefehen.Fenomenet paranormale ose multiple identity disorder nuk ndodhin vetvetiu.

Nese personi ne fjale ka pesuar ndonje traume shpirterore eshte mire te gjindet shkaku qe e ka sjelle ate traume qe tash e shqeteson,dhe me siguri sherimi do te ishte me i lehte.

Uroj te sherohet.

----------


## Darius

> Fenomenet paranormale ndodhin vetem ne trurin e njeriut


Mos bej deklarata qe nuk i back up dot. Tjeter eshte tema per fenomenet paranormale e tjeter eshte kjo teme ketu.

----------


## fattlumi

E kam edhe nje keshille pasi e paske te aferm,mos u genjeni nga magjija e zeze ose se dikush mund te ju ndihmoje duke i bere magji.
Rastet e tilla duhet te kurohen vetem nga profesionalistet,pra nga ata qe merren me keto lemi.
Sherimi me i lehte do te ishte po te gjindej shkaku se qfare krize shpirterore e ka sjellur ne ate gjendje,qe siq thashe me larte nuk vie vetvetiu.
Duhet te kete nje shpjegim.Ne shumicen e rasteve personat e tille nuk rrefehen dhe nuk tregojne per shqetesimet shpirterore qe e kane sjellur ne ate gjendje.

----------


## xfiles

Darius, 
normalisht qe dhe une e kam menduar ate identity disorder,
por problemi qendron se identiteti i vjeter eshte zhdukur, vetem memoria i ka mbetur, 
nuk jam shume i informuar mbi natyren e identitetit te dyfishte por keshtu i bie qe ka krijuar çdo memorie te asaj jete qe ajo pretendon se i perket.
Fakti qe ky çrregullim ndodhi mbas tentativave te saj per tu marrur me magji me ben te mendoj se nuk eshte thjesht çrregullim normal identiteti. Megjitate mund edhe ta spostosh tek nenforumi i psikologjise nese mendon se nuk i takon paranormales  :buzeqeshje: .

Angjelina,
ne kete rast nuk eshte thjesht memorje e nje jete te kaluar,
ajo eshte e bindur se eshte nje person tjeter, qe nuk eshte as shqiptare.

----------


## EnyaL

Nuk e besoj

----------


## fattlumi

> Mos bej deklarata qe nuk i back up dot. Tjeter eshte tema per fenomenet paranormale e tjeter eshte kjo teme ketu.


Darius postuesi i temes citon dhe po mendon qe kjo i takon paranormales,dhe ngjarjen e tregon ne kuader te paranormales.
Di ti dalloje paranormalen me semundjet shpirterore.

----------


## Izadora

Ndoshta gjate praktikimit te magjive , ndonje moment shoku, ka hypnotisuar vetveten.

Nje terapi me ndonje psikolog te zoti ,mendoje se do jepte rezultat.

----------


## Darius

> Darius, 
> normalisht qe dhe une e kam menduar ate identity disorder,
> por problemi qendron se identiteti i vjeter eshte zhdukur, vetem memoria i ka mbetur, 
> nuk jam shume i informuar mbi natyren e identitetit te dyfishte por keshtu i bie qe ka krijuar çdo memorie te asaj jete qe ajo pretendon se i perket.
> Fakti qe ky çrregullim ndodhi mbas tentativave te saj per tu marrur me magji me ben te mendoj se nuk eshte thjesht çrregullim normal identiteti. Megjitate mund edhe ta spostosh tek nenforumi i psikologjise nese mendon se nuk i takon paranormales .
> 
> Angjelina,
> ne kete rast nuk eshte thjesht memorje e nje jete te kaluar,
> ajo eshte e bindur se eshte nje person tjeter, qe nuk eshte as shqiptare.


Nuk thashe se nuk i takon paranormales. Te thashe cfare mendova une pasi nuk pashe elementat e zakonshem tek rasti i kesaj. Do shtoj me pas dicka qe ka lidhje me praktikimin e magjise se zeze dhe cfare shkakton perdorimi profan i saj.

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk e besoj


ti mire e ke po nuk me vjen shume ne ndihme keshtu  :buzeqeshje: 




> Darius postuesi i temes citon dhe po mendon qe kjo i takon paranormales,dhe ngjarjen e tregon ne kuader te paranormales.
> Di ti dalloje paranormalen me semundjet shpirterore.


sikur te mendoja se ishte çrregullim identiteti nuk do e postoja temen tek ky nenforum. Dyshoj se ka diçka me teper se sa semundje e rendomte psikologjike,
edhe pse per mua psikologjine dhe nje pjese te mire te paranormales i ndan nje vije shume holle. Psiqika njerezore dhe imagjinata nenvleresohen se tepermi.
Sa per info, mund te kryesh nje ritual te tere magjik vetem duke e imagjinuar dhe te jete i barazvlefshem  me nje ritual te praktikuar fizikisht.




> Ndoshta gjate praktikimit te magjive , ndonje moment shoku, ka hypnotisuar vetveten.
> 
> Nje terapi me ndonje psikolog te zoti ,mendoje se do jepte rezultat.


Ndoshta, 
problemi eshte qe personalisht e perçmoj psikologjine, eshte teper siperfaqesore.

----------


## xfiles

> Do shtoj me pas dicka qe ka lidhje me praktikimin e magjise se zeze dhe cfare shkakton perdorimi profan i saj.


do ishte me shume interes,
nuk e shoh si te rastesishme koinçidencen e ketij çrregullimi me praktikimin(siç e the dhe ti profan) te magjise se zeze.

----------


## fattlumi

xfiles,edhe une kam njohur dike me gati te njejtat simtome,per ate pune edhe fola ,te te jap ndihme nga pervoja e jo ta tregoj veten se jam i menqur siq u mundua darius te me etiketoj.
Kete personin qe une kam njohur e paten derguar per kurim ne Gjermani.
Problemin kryesor mjeket atje e kane pasur ta gjejne shkakun se qfare e ka sjellur ne ate gjendje sepse nuk eshte semundje qe mund te sherohet me paracetamol.
Krejt seancat qe i ka pasur me psikiater kane qene te drejtuara ne gjetjen e krizes shpirterore qe e ka sjellur ne ate gjendje,pasi qe sipas tyre (mjekeve) kjo gjendje nuk vjen vetvetiu ashtu,perpos kur ka shqetesime te medhaja ose trauma shpirterore.
Nese gjinden shkaqet e ketyre traumave ose shqetesimeve shpirterore atehere edhe sherimi eshte me i lehte.
Perndryshe nese nuk gjindet shkaku i ketyre traumave ,qka ne shumicen e rasteve pacientet i fshehin atehere sherimi eshte me i veshtire.

----------


## Darius

> Darius postuesi i temes citon dhe po mendon qe kjo i takon paranormales,dhe ngjarjen e tregon ne kuader te paranormales.
> Di ti dalloje paranormalen me semundjet shpirterore.


Fattlum, lexo me mire here tjeter, pastaj shkruaj. Thashe qe kjo teme flet per nje tjeter problem ndersa tema qe titullohet Fenomenet Paranormale eshte tjeter. Cdo teme ka te veten, nuk mund te perzihen sipas qejfit.

----------


## fattlumi

> Fattlum, lexo me mire here tjeter, pastaj shkruaj. Thashe qe kjo teme flet per nje tjeter problem ndersa tema qe titullohet Fenomenet Paranormale eshte tjeter. Cdo teme ka te veten, nuk mund te perzihen sipas qejfit.


Nuk shkrova une per fenomene paranormale,ato ne nje fjali i permenda e pikerisht ato i citon.
Une fola konkretisht per problemin qe normal qe nuk jemi ekspert te asaj lemije mirepo mundohemi ti japim ndihme dikujt kur kerkon kete,mirepo siq duket nuk e kerkon ndihmen e te gjitheve por vetem te atyre qe i ka ne "rrjet "si shoke e jo edhe timen ose dikuj tjeter.

U mundova te jap ndihmen nga pervoja ime.

I`M off.

----------


## xfiles

E vleresoj ndihmen tende fatlum,
e ke gabim kur thua qe po kerkoj ndihmen e atyre qe kam "shoke rrjeti" sepse te ishte ashtu i kisha kontaktuar vet ne privat,
perkundrazi pres sugjerime nga me te larmishmet dhe nga te gjithe.

----------


## Darius

> Fenomenet paranormale ndodhin vetem ne trurin e njeriut


Me kete fraze je off jo vetem nga kjo teme po komplet ketij nenforumi. Ky eshte pikerisht per fenomenet paranormale.

----------


## s0ni

> A keni dijeni per raste te ngjashme? Ndonje hipoteze, pse jo dhe ndonje menyre me te cilen mund te ktheje mbrapsht te afermin tim?


Exorcism? Kete do te sygjeroja. Disa gjera jane te pa kuptueshme por kane nje baze qe perfliten midis vende e popuj. 
Dicka e tille i kishte ndodhur tezes se shoqes time, u kthye ne nje person krejtesisht ndryshe (e keqe) motrat e vete e pane ndryshimin edhe moren Priest per ti bere exorcism.

----------


## Izadora

> Psiqika njerezore dhe imagjinata nenvleresohen se tepermi.
> Sa per info, mund te kryesh nje ritual te tere magjik vetem duke e imagjinuar dhe te jete i barazvlefshem  me nje ritual te praktikuar fizikisht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ndoshta, 
> problemi eshte qe personalisht e perçmoj psikologjine, eshte teper siperfaqesore.


Perderisa nuk vjen nga ndonje cregullim organik, ngel vetem psikologu.
Ndonje qe ka pasur keshtu rastesh dhe ka pervoje ne kete drejtim.


Magjia eshte ndikim psikik, koncentrim i forte i trurit .

----------

